# Can Anyone Identify These Watches



## MrJonez (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey, i have a watch here wondering if anyone can identify it

Heres a few pics, thanks in advance










heres a closer pic of the front and back


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ah this game again...

Er, Timex?

And that bracelet certainly isn't original.

edit: do I win? did I win it?


----------



## MrJonez (Oct 24, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Ah this game again...
> 
> Er, Timex?
> 
> ...


Lol what? i just want to know the background of the watch.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

I would suggest, early 70's - Timex Great Britain, cushion case chromed base metal, Auto 32 movement ... Viscount perhaps?

Get a proper fitted bracelet - 19mm? - and get it worn!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

MrJonez said:


> Hey, i have a watch here wondering if anyone can identify it


It you can read the tiny inscription under the 6 o'clock mark (probably with the aid of a magnifying glass) and post it here, one of the resident Timex experts will be able to tell you everything about your watch.

BTW, get a decent strap and start wearing it. That's a classic piece of US-designed, Scottish-built engineering heritage.


----------



## MrJonez (Oct 24, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> MrJonez said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, i have a watch here wondering if anyone can identify it
> ...


Hey thanks for the reply, here are the numbers it has under the 6o clock mark 46671 3272


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

MrJonez said:


> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> > MrJonez said:
> ...


Those Timex have got some character my auto runs great and keeps fantastic time as long as I remain active all day but when I sit down for a few hours it will stop ! still love it though!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

46671 and 3272 indicates a #32 auto or self-wind movement manufactured in 1972. The 46671 is the catalogue number for the watch, you'd need to cross reference the watch against a 1972 Sales catalogue to get an exact model from this. The #32 movement is a thin auto version of the earlier #24 movement, with a calendar ring. :yes:

"Howie" - the bracelet may well be an after market Timex Universal one, it certainly appears on lots of Timex from the period, comes in Gold and Silver Tone, and I've a pretty well mint NOS-ish Timex with that bracelet on - although again, it may be aftermarket :yes:

OP, if you can remove the back, you may well find the movement is signed "SCOTLAND" which would confirm the watch was made in Dundee, Scotland at the Timex plant there, but all GB made Timex were assembled in Dundee. Timex (under contract) also made Sinclair/Timex ZX ** computers there, as well as Nimslo 3D cameras and other products. If there is a stamped on letter and number inside the watch, don't polish it off, whilst we don't have all the info, these may indicate production run month and line for the year. :derisive: Nice one BTW!

HTH a bit


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Was waiting for Mel to chime in, I believe he's the resident Timex maven.

We should point out that if you're not skilled or experienced in removing the caseback, get a good watch repairer to do it. Take a good camera with macro mode capability (!) so you can photograph the movement and the inside caseback. Resist the offer to polish the caseback, I suspect the case markings will be important.

I concur, get it on a new band, our host (RLT Watches) has a number of very snazzy bands you could dress this puppy up with.


----------

